# Fort Walton Destin area...another Tennessean



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

Hey guys making my 2nd trip to Okaloosa Island and just wanting to get some info. Last year I didnt do so well other than catching a 30lb red at the bridge. What is running along the gulf other than ladyfish. I would really like to fill the freezer up. Im headed down this Sat. Last year I fished with live sand fleas and fresh shrimp and didnt do worth a darn. Really the only thing I could catch fish on was the Gulp Shrimp on a red jig head. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

im in pensacola, and I'm also from tennessee. Im stationed here and def willing to help ya out, Im no pro but i got a few things figured out. let me know.
Ken


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Ken I'll take any info you can give me.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Good luck TNKILLERS...I'm heading down Saturday as well. I am going to chuck out some lady fish and see what the sharks do. I'm also going to go after some pompano and reds with sand fleas.


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

I never tried for sharks in that area. One year at Cap San Blas we had some huge sharks on cut ladyfish at night. You should definitly try around the bridge thats were I ended up catching that big red.


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

What part of TN you men from?


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Williamson County


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

South Knox Seymour area.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I used to play golf at Creekside Plantation a ton when I was at UT...cheap and has great greens!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm from just outside of Land between the Lakes in Dover (Stewart County). Here in FL, Lady fish are killin it right now, and they're alot of fun on light tackle. Sharks, bulls and blactips, are down at the beaches in Pensacola pretty heavy ,they were taking every lady fish and spanish we threw at um about a week ago. Redfish are always biting if you know where to look and specks are hittin on shrimp in the bayous. Haven't caught any pomps yet but haven't really tried, I have seen alot caught so far though. This is all in the pensacola area i don't know much about what's goin on in Destin. Great time of year here for fishin.


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Add another tennessee guy coming down this Saturday..I'll be staying at okaloosa island.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

rbreed1...are you on tndeer? Your handle looks familiar. I'm UTGrad on tndeer. Bowhunting is what I live for!


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

rbreedi1 said:


> Add another tennessee guy coming down this Saturday..I'll be staying at okaloosa island.


I'll be about 2 condos from the end prob about a little more than a mile from the pier. Might see you out there. If you start to catch them send them my way!!


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

GoVols said:


> I used to play golf at Creekside Plantation a ton when I was at UT...cheap and has great greens!


Not far at all from Creekside....Small world!!


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

keperry1182 said:


> I'm from just outside of Land between the Lakes in Dover (Stewart County). Here in FL, Lady fish are killin it right now, and they're alot of fun on light tackle. Sharks, bulls and blactips, are down at the beaches in Pensacola pretty heavy ,they were taking every lady fish and spanish we threw at um about a week ago. Redfish are always biting if you know where to look and specks are hittin on shrimp in the bayous. Haven't caught any pomps yet but haven't really tried, I have seen alot caught so far though. This is all in the pensacola area i don't know much about what's goin on in Destin. Great time of year here for fishin.


 Shark and ladyfish are fun to catch. Im going to try my best to fill the freezer from the surf. We usually load up on snapper on a party boat, but I would love to catch some pomps and whiting.


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

GoVols said:


> rbreed1...are you on tndeer? Your handle looks familiar. I'm UTGrad on tndeer. Bowhunting is what I live for!


Yep that's me.. small world huh? Lol


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

TNKILLERS said:


> I'll be about 2 condos from the end prob about a little more than a mile from the pier. Might see you out there. If you start to catch them send them my way!!


I'll be right around there as well.. so if you see someone else fishing its a good possibility it is me lol.. heck if I'm catching some come on over and join in!


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Sumner county here, just north of Nashville. Coming to Gulf Shores on the 11th of June.


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Forgot to add that I was from Giles county.. southern middle TN.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

I didn't realize there were so many on here from TN, i'm in Clarksville and will be in OB June 12th. By fall i will be keeping my boat stored in Pensacola and fishing out of Sherman cove if anyone wants to go fishing. 

Kenneth


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

Im so tempetd to take my Skeeter bass boat down!!


----------



## Cat-N-TN (May 12, 2011)

Another TN guy here, From right around Knoxville. Ill be in Cape San Blas for the 2nd year in a row last week of June. I cant wait to get back at it again. Im wating to land a couple good sharks and any other good size game fish this year. Im also hoping the Pomps are still around heavy. Any advice would be greatly appreciated since i am a novice at su fishing.


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Go Vols-- I am down in Maury County. I got hooked on saltwter fishing to--we try and head down once a month during the spring-summer-fall periods.


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

We have a lot of Tennesseans on here.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm down here right now and it amazes me how many TN folks come down to enjoy the gulf. Can't beat it...plus I caught my first pomp yesterday afternoon!


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice fish bro! What you catch him on?


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Sand fleas!


----------



## JBK (Aug 5, 2008)

Might as well chime in here too. From Nashville, graduated from UTK. Will be in Perdido this weekend 11th and 12th for a quick but much needed getaway. Very ready to get a line wet somewhere besides the rivers or ponds here in this muggy mid TN weather. Cheers!


----------

